# Sending to a Pro...



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So in June I'm going to be in Africa for two weeks plus travel time to get there. In looking for options for Scout while I am gone the thought popped in my mind that maybe I should look into my pro retriever trainer taking her. I called him up and sure enough he will take her and I was floored by the price--it actually would cost me less to send her for training 3 weeks than boarding. So I think that's where I am sending her. 

Now any advice on sending your dog out and leaving them? I am so nervous to leave her for so long. I also feel somewhat guilty about it because up until this point I have done all the training on my own--yes with help and advice but I have always held the leash. Of course, he doesn't think with 3 weeks he'll get real far (partly because he won't put pressure on a dog he isn't bonded) which doesn't really matter as much to me. I just like the idea that she would be getting worked rather than sitting around all day for that time. And I figure I will have a new puppy in a few years that I can shoot for the only owner-trained again if I want.

She will spend a lot of time in an outdoor kennel and might have to learn how to get in his truck kennels. She loves being outside but it makes me nervous. Do you think it will be a hard adjustment?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey! I was wondering about you and Scout the other day! I think it is a great idea. She will get a lot more work and mental stimulation PLUS get to work with birds than she will in a typical boarding kennel. I would do it, especially if this is someone you trust and respect. She will be having fun and won't even know you're gone! Enjoy Africa... that is so cool!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried to get Tito into the truck kennel today for the first time. He simply wasn't hearing of it. He had to be picked up and shoved in. Both times.
Other than that, I'm sure Scout will be just fine, and no doubt will have a great time!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

She should adapt okay since she already knows the trainer. You have several months before your trip, so I would make a point ofgoing out to his property a few times and maybe pop her in the kennels while you have lunch etc so that it is not new to her. The trainer who mentored me will also sometimes give "non-kennel" dogs who come in a buddy to share their run with and that helps as well.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks its a ways out so we have time for that training adjustment. I'll also see if he can spend a few minutes with her each future lesson for bonding. Pete says it could take a few hours to a week to bond with a dog...however I don't think this will be an issue with Scout. He has his own land with quite a bit of water so hopefully she will be swimming a lot.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think it's a great opportunity! How fun! Where in Africa are you headed?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would do what others have said and go for a visit or two ahead of time. When we first boarded our dogs for our wedding (Samantha was 4, Mulligan 2, and neither had ever been with anyone other than family should we go out of town). It was AWFUL leaving them that first time and I was worried sick my entire honeymoon. Samantha had to be literally shoved into the run as she was trying her hardest to leave with us. We got a great report though when we called and later returned.

We've since boarded them twice for a weekend each time. You wouldn't even know we existed the last two stays. They were so excited to see the owner and visit with other dogs that they didn't know we were leaving.

Try a short, one or two day stay if you can ahead of time. I bet it will put your mind and ease and she will be happy to go when you leave for the big trip. Have fun in Africa!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

GoldenSail


What are you doing in Africa? Business? Sightseeing? SafarI


Just curious.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Going to Kenya for safari.  Going to be fun. I've never been out of the country before so I am super excited! Unfortunately the trip will come with lots and lots of shots. Eeek!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I do hope to see some photos.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

I would definitely take Scout and visit where she'll be boarded ahead of time.
Ken and I have always done this prior to leaving our dogs anywhere.
Do you have any friends or relatives that could watch Scout?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> I would definitely take Scout and visit where she'll be boarded ahead of time.
> Ken and I have always done this prior to leaving our dogs anywhere.
> Do you have any friends or relatives that could watch Scout?


In the past I usually have someone stay here or she has stayed with my friend and her labs. However, that was only a few days and my friend is moving. I would prefer her to go be somewhere she can get some energy spent rather than have her sit for three weeks at someone's house. Plus she can get worked with the pro. I feel pretty good about it for the most part.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You will LOVE Kenya! I almost didn't come home after five weeks there in 1978, but that was also before poaching took its terrible toll on many of the animals. I would suggest getting some tapes to learn a little Swahili, not so much for conversation but because it makes the Kenyans so happy to see someone trying


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout is squared away to stay with the pro for a few weeks in June and while we are there fiance and I are getting married! Scout will have a daddy when she gets home, but she will always be a mamma's girl.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like a marvelous trip for you. And I bet Scout will have a blast at his hunting "summer camp."


----------

